# NEW and in my 2ww



## mandylee79 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello...

My name is Mandy-26 and my DH is 28.  We have been ttc for 3 years plus.  In 2001 our efforts with clomid failed and we decided to take some time off.  Now we are back in the program and crossing our fingers on our 2nd IUI with gonal-F.

This month the doctor advised us not to proceed with the procedure due to a greater possibility of multiples.  Four follicles 18mm, 17mm, 15mm, 15mm.  After serious consideration my DH and I decided to proceed.  So here I am in the 2ww.

I am on day 10 of my 2ww.  I am scared because last IUI I had my AF on day 10 post IUI.  Yesterday I had severe cramping and cried all day while I laid in bed.  Today I have been exhausted but no cramping so I'm hoping that was a good sign.  I would like nothing more for Christmas than to find out we are expecting.

Has anyone else experienced severe cramping in the 2ww that went away?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Welcome Mandy!

Wishing you a lovely BFP at the end of your 2ww.

The cramping could have been a good sign - I remember when I was in the 2ww with the cycle that resulting in my son being concieved.  I had a fair bit of cramping in the 2ww and beyond.  It always felt like af was about to arrive, so I guess instead of them being af cramps, they were pregnancy related cramps.  I truely hope this is what yours are.

All the best,

Sue xxx


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Mandy

Welcome to FF, i am also on day 10 of 2ww, i have also had cramps & have been convinced my AF was on it's way, i did hpt today and got a positive but i am going to wait and try again on Monday.

good luck and all the best, let us know how you get on.

Shelly77


----------



## babydol (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello Mandy I am too experiencing cramps like those I have before AF that keep coming and going.  It is my first attempt at IVF so i do not know whether this is a good or bad sign.  I wish you all the luck and hope you get a BFP.  Babydol


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Welcome to the board Mandy
Very best of luck on your 2ww, hoping you get the best Christmas present ever.

Chick


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Mandy,

A warm welcome to FF!  So pleased you decided to join us.

If there is anything you are unsure of, please ask.

Laine x


----------

